# Maison iOS et Apple TV 4th à distance



## Jeromichel (5 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis depuis un certains temps (depuis la dernière MAJ ?), à savoir mon l'app Maison sur iOS m'indique "Apple TV ne répond pas" en accès distant et est déconnecté comme concentrateur (sur iOS uniquement car l'Apple TV est bien connectée elle). Voici ma configuration :

2 iPhone SE, Apple TV 4th comme concentrateur, Pont Hue Homekit + 6 ampoules et un motion sensor, le tout est évidemment à jour. Tout fonctionne sans problème en Wi-Fi local, y compris tous mes scénarios et automatisations.


Le soucis : Mon Apple TV apparait plus que régulièrement déconnectée d'Homekit lorsque je ne suis pas à la maison (connection Wi-Fi ou cellulaire, peu importe), hors mon Apple TV est à jour et Homekit apparait bien comme connecté dans les réglages de l'Apple TV (j'ai fait le test en 4G avec mon iPhone directement à la maison)... Cela aléatoirement car si l'Apple TV ne répond pas, je re-tente quelques minutes plus tard, cela fonctionne sans rien avoir fait puis ne fonctionne plus etc etc.


Ce que j'ai déjà fait (accrochez vous, cela fait un mois que je suis sur ce fichu problème...) :

1. Tous ce qui est préconisés dans la partie assistance ici Automate and remotely access your HomeKit accessories - Apple Support (déconnexion Homekit, Apple TV, iCloud, 2 facteurs, veille réglée sur « jamais », achat d’un câble USB C pour restaurer mon Apple TV) etc...

2. Faire remplacer mon Apple TV sous garantie ! => N'a rien changé.

3. Acheter un nouveau routeur (et j'ai pris du costaux, les VELOP de Lynksys !!) => N'a rien changé.

4. Ouverture des ports 7 et 9 utilisé pour "réveiller" le matériel réseau (wake-on-lan) => N'a rien changé.

5. Ouverture des ports utiliser par iCloud (voir la liste partie assistance Apple) => N'a rien changé.

6. Testé l'Apple TV en Wi-Fi 2,4Ghz, 5Ghz, et même ethernet => N'a rien changé.

7. Restaurer les iPhones, l'Apple TV, l'app Maison, toutes ma config Hue => N'a rien changé.


Je vous avoue que je suis à court d'idées la... J'ai TOUT essayé y compris remplacer du materiel (nouvelle Apple TV 4th, nouveau routeur réputé). Rien ne marche pour moi, et a priori et d’après ce que je lis sur divers forums cela ferait peut être suite à la dernière MAJ des OS (quand même aberrant lorsque l’on sait que la dernière mise à jour iOS était censée justement régler un problème de sécurité et d’accès à distance d’HomeKit…). Bref, on dirait que le soucis est que l’Apple TV ne se réveille pas (même si j’ai mis veille sur « jamais ») ou à du mal. Précisons aussi que comme beaucoup d’autres, l’application Hue de chez Philips me permet d’avoir accès à distance sans le moindre soucis et que les automatisations ajoutées dans l’app Maison fonctionnent même si je ne suis pas présent.


Alors, que faire ? Je pense qu’au point ou j’en suis, je n’ai plus qu’à espérer qu’une mise à jour qui règlerai le problème sorte assez vite car je pense qu’après tous mes tests, le soucis vient bien de chez Apple…


Jerome.


----------



## Jeromichel (12 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, je me permet de répondre moi même car ayant trouvé la solution à ce soucis d'accès à distance, cela pourrait éventuellement aider quelques uns : 
Je pense avoir enfin réglé le soucis de connection à distance et d'Apple TV qui "ne répond pas". Après avoir pensé que cela était peut être dû à des micro-coupures de réseau sur ma ligne, celle-ci ne semblait pas être en cause, et après plusieurs recherches sur le forum de mon FAI belge (Voo), je suis tombé la dessus :
https://forum.voo.be/trucs-et-astuces-internet-21/comment-savoir-si-je-suis-en-i p-publique-ou-privee-cgn-5738

Et bien figurez vous qu'après vérification, j'étais passé sous IP Privé de mon fournisseur, mais étant royalement une bille en réseaux et protocoles, je ne connait pas exactement les causes et les conséquences, mais j'ai simplement passé un petit coup de fil à mon FAI qui m'a donc fait repasser en IP Publique en deux clicks, et la, la magie à de suite opéré  , plus aucuns soucis depuis 4 jours (ca ne fonctionnait généralement plus au bout de 5/10min).
Il fallait le savoir !

Cordialement, Jerome.


----------

